

Dear Facebook: here's how to not screw up Instagram. - technologizer
http://techland.time.com/2012/04/10/dear-facebook-heres-how-to-not-screw-up-instagram/

======
ryangilbert
I definitely agree with keeping them separate and not confusing people into
thinking they may/may not be connected. It's fine to maybe mesh a few features
together from Facebook to Instagram or vise versa, but keeping them separate
is a must.

